# Printed Shower Curtains & Duvets Help!



## mcadoo1995 (Jun 20, 2011)

Could anyone help me in finding out were I can get shower curtains and duvet covers already printed and at wholesale? I am seeing them on alot of websites recently and I want to carry them in my store! I know someone out there is printing these large formats with the cute designs and monogram for these retailers, i just cant find them.  Any help would be soooo appreciative!!


----------



## giannapeterson (Jul 30, 2012)

Hello..
If you are looking for the best curtains in a very nice fabric then no need to look around. I know one place where you will get the best for yourself in a very reasonable rates. For a trendy and amazing Pencil pleat curtains click Blackout curtains .


----------



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

Do a google search for Colorado Timberline, you'll find what you need there.


----------

